# CSC and Cervelo do it again!!



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

Wow,

I'm so happy for O'Grady by crushing the competition by 52 seconds at Roubaix. Back to back by CSC. Cancellara didn't quite have the endurance to handle the heat at the race, but he was happy for Stuart.

Interesting though, from the photos, looks like the entire team raced the standard R3 frame. I thought with all the press about the new lighter R3-SL, Cervelo would have had those frames for use for this race. I guess they didn't have them ready yet. Bet they'll be ridden at the TDF.

Just goes to show how great the R3 is and the team.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The R3's nice, but CSC would have won on virtually any bike.

Except for George Hincapie's Trek, of course.


----------



## eltourista84 (Apr 9, 2006)

Yet Cervelo is unworthy of its own thread?:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*SL I'm assuming is superlight*

typically not what you hear in a race like P-R. expect the SLs next week at Amstel


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Wait list for those is nasty...

They're expensive too. Man, I can't believe some of the prices. Soloist SLC-SL for $4400 frame and fork? That's close the the Time Ulteam.

Dayum.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Cervelo R3*



heat010 said:


> Wow,
> 
> I'm so happy for O'Grady by crushing the competition by 52 seconds at Roubaix. Back to back by CSC. Cancellara didn't quite have the endurance to handle the heat at the race, but he was happy for Stuart.
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe that Boonen needed a Cervelo R3 to catch and beat O'Grady. Congratulations to the first ever Australian to do so! He reminded of Cancellara.Bravo for Boonen, with such a display of steadfast determination, the heart of a true champion! He managed to finish 4th, with the chasing group, and almost X2 minutes behind O'Grady, pulling like a lion after 140 miles of grueling cobblestones, sand, dirt and bone gritting pain!
The acceleration on that Cervelo was phenomenal, talk about efficient power transfer! (Yes, the Cervelo R3 is like a road bike on PED's, he-he)
Yes, next year give Boonen an R3!:thumbsup:


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

They had a spotlight on the special model Cervelo that CSC was riding. Tubes were squared out, thinner seatstays. Didn't catch what they called it.

Boonen was awesome. If he were just a little closer to O'Grady it would have been an epic race.

But how come no one is talking about the minimal coverage this year? One-hour program, and with all the junk-spotlights, it felt like maybe 20 minutes of actual race coverage!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

heat010 said:


> Just goes to show how great the R3 is and the team.


Well, using that logic, then the R3 really sucked for O'Grady at Flanders, Het Volk and the other cobbled classics this season.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Folks . . .*

. . . it's not the machine, it's the engine.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

I would really like to think that the R3 played an integral part in O'Grady's win, especially since I'll be getting one later this month (when the damned snow and rain stop.).
However I'll have to be realistic and say that this was a multi-pronged attack by team CSC and in the end superior team tactics won the race, no matter what bike they were using.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Cervelo will sell this to the masses as "proof" that their bike is amazing, etc.

The R3 is a sweet looking machine, to be sure, but it can't hold a candle to the Trek, which won 7 tours! 

Trek must be the greatest bike that has ever been made.

Right.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

True. De Vlaemick won four P-R's and placed extremely high in every other won he ever rode in; therefore, a steel, lugged 1970s Gios is clearly THE superior machine for the cobbles.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

This thread just killed a couple dozen brain cells.

Anyone who even kind of thinks that a frame makes a difference between wining and losing needs to leave now. And don't come back. Ever.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I agree, except that most in the cycling industry seem not to. Who are you gonna believe, the ads or yourself?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> They had a spotlight on the special model Cervelo that CSC was riding. Tubes were squared out, thinner seatstays. Didn't catch what they called it.
> 
> Boonen was awesome. If he were just a little closer to O'Grady it would have been an epic race.
> 
> But how come no one is talking about the minimal coverage this year? One-hour program, and with all the junk-spotlights, it felt like maybe 20 minutes of actual race coverage!


Because we watched it for 4 hours on cycling.tv - TF


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Because we watched it for 4 hours on cycling.tv - TF


Snob.  

Actually, I figured as much. I looked into Cycling.tv last year, but after subscribing to that and then buying software to let me record and watch on a normal tv, the cost was pretty high. Any better options yet? (I apologize in advance for my ignorance.)


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Snob.
> 
> Actually, I figured as much. I looked into Cycling.tv last year, but after subscribing to that and then buying software to let me record and watch on a normal tv, the cost was pretty high. Any better options yet? (I apologize in advance for my ignorance.)


No better option. Cycling.TV is great, with the exception of the interface.

I've found that if I use firefox when viewing I can fastforward via the "timeline", so that makes it bearable.

The commentary and coverage is great (though those two guys constantly get names wrong when it comes to who is attacking or who is in a breakaway.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

DrRoebuck said:


> Snob.
> 
> Actually, I figured as much. I looked into Cycling.tv last year, but after subscribing to that and then buying software to let me record and watch on a normal tv, the cost was pretty high. Any better options yet? (I apologize in advance for my ignorance.)



I subscribed to Cycling.tv solely to watch the Giro, last year.

First day of the Giro, I sign in and get set to enjoy.

Only to find that Cycling.tv does not have broadcast rights in Canada, those belong to RAI, the Italian TV channel who provided a crappy little viewer window on their website, in Italian.

Of course there was no warning, notice or disclaimer at the Cycling.tv website to clue you in to this.

I am not willing to do it again - just to find out that I can't get the race I want.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*did you miss the irony of your post?*



MG537 said:


> I would really like to think that the R3 played an integral part in O'Grady's win, especially since I'll be getting one later this month (when the damned snow and rain stop.).
> However I'll have to be realistic and say that this was a multi-pronged attack by team CSC and in the end superior team tactics won the race, no matter what bike they were using.



you are ordering and lusting after a bike that won Paris Roubaix and then complaining about snow and rain. Your Flahute card has been officially pulled.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> you are ordering and lusting after a bike that won Paris Roubaix and then complaining about snow and rain. Your Flahute card has been officially pulled.


Please explain the expression "Flahute card". My dialect isn't exactly the same as yours.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Frames and performance.*



mtbbmet said:


> This thread just killed a couple dozen brain cells.
> 
> Anyone who even kind of thinks that a frame makes a difference between wining and losing needs to leave now. And don't come back. Ever.


This past Sunday, after church, a friendly looking erderly lady that looked like my Grandmother, riding a Cannondale road bike, passed me on my Walmart Mongoose MTB, and even when I tried (and man so hard I tried), I just failed to catch her! I could not! She had a sweet and smooth fast spin, maybe 100 RPM, startling me, and I estimate her speed @ about 18 MPH. Now, the previous day I averaged 22.5 MPH solo riding 100 km on my gorgeous RS Cycle issued CF Tommaso. Ummm, maybe the frame and bike does make a difference, eh, he-he!


----------



## hacker (Apr 2, 2007)

ru1-2cycle said:


> This past Sunday, after church, a friendly looking erderly lady that looked like my Grandmother, riding a Cannondale road bike, passed me on my Walmart Mongoose MTB, and even when I tried (and man so hard I tried), I just failed to catch her! I could not! She had a sweet and smooth fast spin, maybe 100 RPM, startling me, and I estimate her speed @ about 18 MPH. Now, the previous day I averaged 22.5 MPH solo riding 100 km on my gorgeous RS Cycle issued CF Tommaso. Ummm, maybe the frame and bike does make a difference, eh, he-he!



hmmm, maybe - if the paris-roubaix riders had teams on walmart mountain bikes and colnago race bikes....

in other words - you're comparing apples and oranges. The riders in the race were all on apples.


----------



## supermex (Aug 12, 2006)

I think that CSC is going to kill it this year, no matter what they ride. I'm a big Tom Boonen fan but CSC works as a team very well. It was good to se JJ Haedo winning earlier this year too. Shows that the domestic squads can produce. Should be an interesting TdF.


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Apples...*



hacker said:


> hmmm, maybe - if the paris-roubaix riders had teams on walmart mountain bikes and colnago race bikes....
> 
> in other words - you're comparing apples and oranges. The riders in the race were all on apples.


Ah, but the Cervelo R3 was the "golden apple" and the rest were a bit bitter sweet, eh?
RS- Really, you have to admit that a frame weight, geometry, STW ratio, components, etc, does make a difference at any level of competition, wether purely mental-psychological besides the obvious "physics".:idea:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

ru1-2cycle said:


> RS- Really, you have to admit that a frame weight, geometry, STW ratio, components, etc, does make a difference at any level of competition, wether purely mental-psychological besides the obvious "physics".:idea:


It may make a difference, but that difference is not significant. All the riders in the pro peleton ride high end bikes that are fit to each rider. Every rider is getting the benefits that you're talking about, therefore, they cancel each other out for the most part. The only difference that matters is how much better one teams bike is vis a vis the other pro teams. This difference is undoubtedly small. More importantly, it's dwarfed by the impact of the riders.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Flahute*



MG537 said:


> Please explain the expression "Flahute card". My dialect isn't exactly the same as yours.


is the Flemish cycling term for 'Hardman'. The guy who when it is cold, wet and windy goes off on his own dealing untold suffering to the group. The guy that thinks his bike looks better with a layer of Schmutz. So you are lusting after a bike that would suit a Flahute (has won 2 P-Rs) and are complaining about the weather. See the Irony?

Would be akin to saying "My cycling idol is Museeuw but I never ride in the rain"


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Would be akin to saying "My cycling idol is Museeuw but I never ride in the rain"


This is too much fun: 
"My hero is Riis, but I never throw my bike." 
"My hero is Jan, but I dislike pastries." 
Or, "my hero is Tyler, but my chimera prefers Julich."


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you for the explanation.
However when you do put rain and snow together you get quite a bit of slush and most of us wouldn't ride under those conditions.
I don't want an R3 to win any races or because I consider myself that good of a cyclist. I want one just like one day I would want to own a 50 inch plasma TV and because for the last 12 years I've been riding my steel framed Softride. It's time for a change.

If you want to discuss the engineering aspect of the R3, pros and cons we could do this at another thread.

Thanks


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*oh no I think it's a fine choice (irony aside)*



MG537 said:


> Thank you for the explanation.
> However when you do put rain and snow together you get quite a bit of slush and most of us wouldn't ride under those conditions.
> I don't want an R3 to win any races or because I consider myself that good of a cyclist. I want one just like one day I would want to own a 50 inch plasma TV and because for the last 12 years I've been riding my steel framed Softride. It's time for a change.
> Thanks


so I ride into work and it's just a tad drizzly. halfway there I'm hit with a torrential downpour.
rains all day, luckily I had a large Belt Dryer for silkscreen shirts I could run my kit through numerous times to dry.

So I'm left with a quandry, ride only 9 miles and take the train, ride 18 miles and catch the train further on down the line or ride all 42 miles home in rain and a headwind.
I say "I'll just start pedaling and see how it goes"
3o miles later I hook up with the only other cyclist on the road and we take turns pullling and eating the water coming off the other guys wheel. We get to the base of a short steep climb and we're soaked to the bone. I yell "Ronde!" and steer my bike into the stone gutter
he follows. We part ways, we look smile and give a thumbs up. Both of us have huge stripes of mud up our backs.
I get home rinse and dry my bike as best I can, I hop in the shower and the pins and needles caused by the hot water hitting my frozen feet is so bad it forces me to sit.
I get warm, dry off, out on some sweats, make a cup of tea and sit on the couch.
My wife says "how was your day?"
I respond 'Friggin Awesome"


----------



## hacker (Apr 2, 2007)

ru1-2cycle said:


> Ah, but the Cervelo R3 was the "golden apple" and the rest were a bit bitter sweet, eh?
> RS- Really, you have to admit that a frame weight, geometry, STW ratio, components, etc, does make a difference at any level of competition, wether purely mental-psychological besides the obvious "physics".:idea:



RU-1 of course all that stuff makes a difference... the point is that it's such a miniscule amount that it can be ignored quite safely (at least in terms of the Pro Tour teams and probably the european pro peloton in general).

If you take every pro team out there, shuffle their bike sponsors and plop them all right back down you're gonna have the same results for the year.

PS you wanna take pride in the fact that you're riding the same frame/bike/shoes/helmet/whatever that "won" a race - hey, more power to you and I'm glad you can enjoy the sport and the equipment.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

I wish I had your form and courage to be able to ride 42 miles (what's that 70 km?) just to get to work. I only have a 17km (10 - 11 miles) ride to get to the office and that only from April to December. (Unfortunately the bridges are closed to bikes and pedestrians during the winter months even if it is dry).
I wish you a great bike season this year and keep up the good form.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that was my old job unfortuntaely*



MG537 said:


> I wish I had your form and courage to be able to ride 42 miles (what's that 70 km?) just to get to work. I only have a 17km (10 - 11 miles) ride to get to the office and that only from April to December. (Unfortunately the bridges are closed to bikes and pedestrians during the winter months even if it is dry).
> I wish you a great bike season this year and keep up the good form.


I have about the same distance as you with my new one. I'm recovering from a couple injuries so I'm trying to get well enough to race the fall cx season. I used to ride 7000-10000 miles a year, far less right now but I'm trying to rebuild the base. I used to be able to ride hours on end at high paces, trying to get back.
Read the reviews from the RbR San Diego get together. I hosted and would basically pull the group for close to the entire ride. I miss having that motor.

thx for the kind words now get out there.


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*Gerard from Cervelo answered the R3 question*

This was really cool, but I bumped into a similar thread about the R3 at Roubaix and Gerard replied back at weightweenies. This is what he said on the R3 vs R3 SL being used at Roubaix.

"Actually, the R3 SL we don't make for CSC, in fact they don't have a single one while we have started shipping them to our regular customers. There is not too much use for an R3 SL if you are a pro rider, you're easily under 6.8kg UCI limit with a regular R3 anyway. Us mere mortals don't have that limitation."

That's really cool that the founder of the company keeps an eye out for us roadies.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> I get warm, dry off, out on some sweats, make a cup of tea and sit on the couch.
> My wife says "how was your day?"
> I respond 'Friggin Awesome"


I've had simialr experices with similar reactions. Great post.


----------



## crossboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Where are Cervelo's made. I heard a rumor that they are made in Mexico by underage children


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*happiness*



Pablo said:


> I've had simialr experices with similar reactions. Great post.


is having your feet sting-tingle so bad you have to sit down

you know you are a Flahute when one of your life dreams is to shower in the Roubaix Showers


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> is having your feet sting-tingle so bad you have to sit down


It wasn't 42 miles but minutes into my ride home from work I got hit by a downpour (temps in the mid 40's) containing hail. The beyotch was that I hadn't warmed up yet. Five or ten mintes later and things would have been fine. That's the third time in the past six months I've ridden in the hail. The first time was a real sphincter clencher ...


----------

